# Cannondale Frame Exchange



## lrn2bike (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you know how much the discount is relatively for exchanging frames? Is it dependent on the year/type of frame you are exchanging or is there just a general discount for any exchange. Thanks


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Your Cannondale dealer has a pricelist for all frames purchased as part of the turn-in program. I believe the price is the same no matter what type of frame is turned in.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

I was told swapping my mint CAAD8 frame for a 6/13 would cost me $1700. Too much IMO.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

yup, but swapping an ancient caad 3 or whatever would still cost $1700.

works for some, not for others.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

you can get a caad 2.8 or 3.0 on ebay.


----------



## lrn2bike (Oct 1, 2006)

awesome, thanks for the replies. This definitely helps me decide what to do with my frame.


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

As others said, you can trade in a $25-WalMart-Kiddy bike and still get the $1700 'deal' on the new frame. You be better of selling your CAAD8 on ebay.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Since the release of Systems Six and the price of Six13 has been drop to $1100-$1300, Helens cycle in CA has a few 2005 Six13 at that price.Even the new Systems Six only goes for $2400 MSRP works with your local dealer and perhaps they will offer some discount.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

hrmm... system six for only 1700... damm so tempted


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

A CAAD9 is $1,000, or $500 with a trade-in frame.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

I thought you had to have proof of purchase and be the original owner of the bike to be traded to use their trade in program?


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Nigel said:


> I thought you had to have proof of purchase and be the original owner of the bike to be traded to use their trade in program?


That would make sense. 

I can’t imagine they’d accept a bent up CAAD3 you got off ebay for 50 bucks.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Speedy said:


> That would make sense.
> 
> I can’t imagine they’d accept a bent up CAAD3 you got off ebay for 50 bucks.


 Yes they do. Well some some shops will accept any kind of frame and others will not. One local shop here says that Cannondale doesnt really care and never picks up the traded in frames anyway. Another shop said that Cannondale is very watchful of the trade in frames and they may not honor that price. Guess what shop I will be doing business with. The last cannondale frameset that I bought was a caad3 for $350 back in 1998. That was the trade in price but i didnt actually have a trade in frame. In other words find a shop that will work with you.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Just found this: http://www.cannondale.com/faq/frame_exchange.html


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Speedy said:


> Just found this: http://www.cannondale.com/faq/frame_exchange.html


 Some stores follow that policy and some dont. Luckily theres a store near me that doesnt and they will get my business if I get a caad9 frameset. The owner of that store has stacks of frames in the back that were used in the trade in program. He said he will give the trade in price and if Cannondale happens to ask for a frame that he will use one of the already traded in frames. Cannondale has never picked the frames up or asked for the serial numbers to confirm ownership.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

I have used the trad-in program 3 times over the years (just got a CAAD 8 this summer) and I've never turned in a frame. 2 different shops.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

which shop in socal gives you trade in price for no frame?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I know this isn't classifieds....but I have a 54cm Six13 Pro (black) bike listed in the classifieds, record equipped. I would also consider selling the frame/fork/headset separetly if anyone is interested, less than 800 km on the bike.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

toyota said:


> One local shop here says that Cannondale doesnt really care and never picks up the traded in frames anyway. Another shop said that Cannondale is very watchful of the trade in frames and they may not honor that price. Guess what shop I will be doing business with.


I can imagine compelling arguements for both. I can also imagine making heinous generalizations about someone's character based on which shop they do business with. How 'bout I just flip a coin?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Checked with my LBS (large vol Cdale dealer in Midwest) re-frame trade-in pricing. It does not matter which frame you trade-in. IMHO pricing was not attractive. LBS sales manager's advice was- unless you ride a very odd size or trading in total junk frame, better options are selling current bike and buying complete new Cdale or taking a chance to find/buy new frame on eBay. At the Cdale frame prices I was quoted, hard to argue with that advice.


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

Anyone know a good Northern Cal. Cannondale dealer I can seek to get a trade in deal on a 2007 CAAD9 frameset? $500 for the CAAD9 frameset would be perfect for me. Thanks


----------

